# Baby bunny getting BIG



## 350nr (Apr 12, 2007)

PB has gotten so big in 6 weeks!







This was PB 6 weeks back.






:biggrin:


----------



## tundrakatiebean (Apr 12, 2007)

Wow! Definatly a big change, but still extremly adorable!:bunnydance:


----------



## jenfur427 (Apr 12, 2007)

What a difference! He's so handsome!


----------



## binkies (Apr 12, 2007)

It amazes me to see the change in babies in suchshort time spans! He is quite adorable. Would you like to start a blogfor him so that we can see updates?


----------



## ~Tracey~ (Apr 12, 2007)

Wow he has grown lots


----------



## Shawn (Apr 12, 2007)

Yeah, they grow so fast! 

[line]


Shawn


----------

